# Einbaurahmen vom Arctic Freezer 13 weg - Ersatz anfordern?



## bravo-two-zero (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ja wie oben gesagt, habe ich für meinen Freezer 13 den Halterahmen nicht mehr um ihn auf Intelboards befestigen zu können. Habe mir nämlich ein Sandy-Bridge System zusammengebastelt. Benutze daher auch zur Zeit den Boxed-Lüfter. So auch eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm. Er ist leise und kühlt ordentlich. Aber ich will mein Freezer wieder benutzen, das sieht auch besser aus.

Jemand ne ahnung, wo ich den Rahmen herkriegen könnte? Habe an Arctic mal ne Mail geschrieben, aber die halten es nicht für nötig mir zu antworten.
Oder hat von euch vielleicht jemand diesen Rahmen? Ich würde ihn Kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## mns1188 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo bravo-two-zero
Den Rahmen kannst du auf der Hersteller Seite nachbestellen.
Hier ein Link
Retention Module ASM - CPU Coolers · Ersatzteile · Arctic Cooling.

Edit: Hier ist nochmal ein Link für alle Sachen, die du noch nachbestellen kannst für den Lüfter
Freezer 13 · CPU · Cooling · Arctic Cooling

Anstonsten würde ich mal den Support von Arctic Cooling anrufen.

Gruß mns1188


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. Oktober 2011)

hey,

super, vielen dank!


----------



## mns1188 (22. Oktober 2011)

Kein Problem, kannst mir ja man von deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler berichten, da ich mir den Frezzer 13 auch gerne kaufen möchte.


Gruß mns1188


----------



## FKY2000 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich antworte einfach mal, habe 2x Arctic Freezer 13 auf folgenden CPUs im Einsatz gehabt (jetzt nur noch aufm Server Rechner)

--> AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @ 3,4 Ghz (entspr. dem X4 955 BE)

--> Intel C2Q Q9300 @3,0 Ghz

jetzt: Intel Celeron Dual Core E3500 @2,7 Ghz im Server Rechner


Hat alle beschriebenen CPUs gut in Schach gehalten (kühlt 200W TDP lt. AC), trotz tlw. ganz ordentlichem OC !! 

Für den Preis für <20 Eur ist der Arctic Freezer 13 (mit oder ohne "Pro") absolut TOP und empfehlenswert.

Ok ein Manko gibt es doch: 
Bei AM3 CPUs lässt sich der Freezer 13 nur von unten nach oben blasend (oder halt andersherum) einbauen, aber nicht so, dass er nach hinten raus bläst...hatte damit aber kein wirkliches problem, da meine "damalige" HD 6850 nicht so extrem warm wurde und das Gehäuse direkt über der CPU nen 12cm Lüfterplatz hat...


----------



## mns1188 (25. Oktober 2011)

danke dir für deine Antwort FKY2000


----------

